

Systemd for Administrators – Container Integration - Hz8NSD
http://0pointer.net/blog/systemd-for-administrators-part-xxi.html

======
Animats
This sort of thing is why containers without a full OS underneath are probably
the wave of the future. You don't need, or want, 95% of the stuff that
typically runs in the background on Linux.

------
Lai0chee
Is systemd now able to work within user namespaces?

------
raincom
Solaris introduced zones (like containers in linux world) like in 2003.
zonectl, zonecfg, etc are some tools used in the solaris world to manage
themm.

~~~
kjs3
Silimarly, FreeBSD has had 'jails' for a _long_ time as well, and NetBSD has
more recently come out with 'rump kernels' to fill the minimal OS role.

~~~
bitwize
Rump kernels are something quite different from containers or jails. They
provide just enough of the kernel interface to a kernel device or filesystem
driver to allow that driver to be linked in with other code to form a user-
space process. If this sounds a lot like FUSE to you, you're onto something:
NetBSD's user-space filesystem layer, puffs, is based on rump architecture,
and there are at least two FUSE API wrappers for puffs.

Where it gets interesting is when application code is linked together with all
the rump kernel code the application needs, forming a unikernel. See Antti
Kantee, "An Internet-Ready OS From Scratch in a Week",
[http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/an_internet_ready_os_from](http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/an_internet_ready_os_from)

